# New user needs default route



## penguixnot (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi, folks.  Other than my FreeNAS boxes, this is my first stab at a FreeBSD system.  I just got through the install and everything's been going to plan; during the setup I told the installer to use DHCP and IPV4, and things worked well enough for all of the packages to fetch and install with no problems.

Now that I'm trying to use it, though, I don't have a default route.  My network is the simple case; I'm using the usual 192.168.1.0 and my ASUS router is handling the DNS.  So how come it can't find its way?  Btw, I don't have a problem with ditching the DHCP and assigning an address, but I don't know my way around the "right way" to do it here.  I'm old-school, used to munging the config files, but get that that's generally frowned upon these days and that scripts do the work.

Any guidance much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2022)

You get your default gateway from DHCP. There's nothing to "set" here, just configure your interface for DHCP and be done.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 20, 2022)

penguixnot said:


> … told the installer to use DHCP and IPV4, and things worked well enough for all of the packages to fetch and install with no problems. …



At any time after booting from the installation medium, can you recall:

was there any intentional or unintentional _abort_, _exit_, anything that might have caused you to restart the installer (with or without the _Welcome_ dialogue) *without also* restarting from the installation medium; or
was everything completed (from boot of the installer, to boot of the installed system) in a single round?
Which installer did you use? (The name of downloaded file.)

Which version of FreeBSD is running, exactly? 

`freebsd-version -kru`

`uname -aKU`


----------

